# 1966 Batman in progress..



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm new here but have posted a few pictures on another thread. I'm starting this thread so I don't continue to high jack the other one.

A little about myself, I usually paint small scale miniatures but have really been having fun with this new scale. I paint with brush only and use only acrylics. I did airbrush the yellow on this figure.

Also, sorry about all the pics, they were quick phone pics.


Here's a shot of the figure with seam work completed.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's the face base coated 


Here's a shot of some shadows added and the eyes


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's a shot of the face just about finished




Here's the figure primed and the yellow airbrushed.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Gorgeous work, especially on the eyes.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Close up of the finished face and base coated cowl



Work on the cowl


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

PF Flyer said:


> Gorgeous work, especially on the eyes.


Thank you. Here's a close up of the eyes.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Some shots of the body suit


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Cape base coated 



The start of highlighting. Still need to add shadows and blend the highlights.



Another view


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Superb job. Face looks great! Love the costume color choices.

MBZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Superb job. Face looks great! Love the costume color choices.
> 
> MBZ :thumbsup:


Thank you!


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice work! You have such an interesting technique for highlighting. I've never seen it tackled that way before.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You could give a tutorial on shading and highlighting. The eyes are exceptionally well done. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

StyreneDude said:


> Very nice work! You have such an interesting technique for highlighting. I've never seen it tackled that way before.


Thank you. I'm not sure how everyone else does it but this is just way I was able to figure it out.:lol:


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Trekkriffic said:


> You could give a tutorial on shading and highlighting. The eyes are exceptionally well done. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you. If you like when I paint the next Batman head I'll do a step by step on painting the face and cowl.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Exceptional work! I especially like your shading techniques.

The only suggestion I would have is to use a pink or red liner on the lower eyelid. The black makes it look like he's wearing mascara. But at this scale I don't think many people would notice.




BTW - I've never seen this picture before...




Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very, very well done.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

veedubb67 said:


> Exceptional work! I especially like your shading techniques.
> 
> The only suggestion I would have is to use a pink or red liner on the lower eyelid. The black makes it look like he's wearing mascara. But at this scale I don't think many people would notice.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I see what your talking about. I actually used a red brown for the bottom eye lids but with phone pic and the mask it does look black.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Xenodyssey said:


> Very, very well done.


Thank you.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Here is the start of gloves. I've laid down the shadows and highlights.

Here I've added the highlights and some shadows



Another view



The left arm with just some shadow work


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Here you can see that I've blended a lot of the highlights on the glove. You can also see the blended highlights and deep shadows on the cape. I'll wait until tomorrow and do more work on the gloves.



Another view



Last one


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks great so far. I hope to see it in person soon!!
Steve


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Looks great so far. I hope to see it in person soon!!
> Steve


Hey Steve, Thank you! I'm hoping to try and get it done this week, if all goes well.

Joe


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey guys, I was hoping that I would have had this guy finished but on the 11th my youngest son had to have emergency surgery for a herniated belly button and then he was recoving really well and we went to the doctors to get him cleared and during the exam they found another hernia!!! So now he is having surgery again on the 30th to remove this one.

I have managed to get a little more work in. Now all that's left to do is the base, left hand, belt buckle, boots, Batarang and rope.

Anyway here's what I have gotten done. Sorry about the quick pictures.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your son - I bet he isn't a happy camper going thru this at Christmas - hope he gets thru it all fine!
Steve


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Sorry to hear about your son - I bet he isn't a happy camper going thru this at Christmas - hope he gets thru it all fine!
> Steve


Hey Steve, thank you. I'm ready for him to get back healthy and so is he. He's a Nationaly Ranked middle distance runner, he finished 9th at the Jr Olympics in the 3000 m and won the silver in his 4x800 relay. He's been training hard but then these set backs have put a damper on his training. He said now he's just going to have to train harder.

Here's a few clearer pictures of Batman.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Highlander242 said:


> Hey guys, I was hoping that I would have had this guy finished but on the 11th my youngest son had to have emergency surgery...


Family obviously takes priority over gluing and painting little pieces of plastic. Do what you need to do, we'll still be here. All good wishes for your son's speedy and thorough recovery. :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I will be praying for your son and a speedy recovery. He sounds to be a very determined and disciplined young man. And hopefully he won't suffer any further set backs. Keep us posted on how he is doing.

As for Batman, he looks excellent ! Very nice job ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

DCH10664 said:


> I will be praying for your son and a speedy recovery. He sounds to be a very determined and disciplined young man. And hopefully he won't suffer any further set backs. Keep us posted on how he is doing.
> 
> As for Batman, he looks excellent ! Very nice job ! :thumbsup:





Zombie_61 said:


> Family obviously takes priority over gluing and painting little pieces of plastic. Do what you need to do, we'll still be here. All good wishes for your son's speedy and thorough recovery. :thumbsup:


Thank you both for the kind words and prayers! My son did really well today and the doctor said he thinks this is the last of the surgeries! He is resing and has a HUGE appetite! I'm very glad because he's lost 4lbs and on his skinny little body that's a lot!
Now back to the bench to see if I can get Batman done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Highlander242 said:


> ...He is resing and has a HUGE appetite!...


That's always a good sign! :thumbsup: Glad to hear he's on the mend.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Are you going to use some kind of evercoat to make the cape, cowl, etc. look like bridal satin?

Doing my research, I found the cape was the only blue satin piece. The cowl, gloves, and trunks were purple and the boots navy blue leather.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> That's always a good sign! :thumbsup: Glad to hear he's on the mend.


Thank you.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

seaQuest said:


> Are you going to use some kind of evercoat to make the cape, cowl, etc. look like bridal satin?
> 
> Doing my research, I found the cape was the only blue satin piece. The cowl, gloves, and trunks were purple and the boots navy blue leather.


I will probably spray a satin on it. I'm not sure if my colors are correct. I have seen so many different colors. I'm just trying to shake the rust off of my brushes. This is the first thing I've painted in 3 years.

Joe


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> ...Doing my research, I found the cape was the only blue satin piece. The cowl, gloves, and trunks were purple and the boots navy blue leather.


From what I've read the cape, cowl, gloves, and trunks were all dyed the same shade of navy blue, but the material wouldn't hold the dye very long and they soon faded to a purplish color.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> From what I've read the cape, cowl, gloves, and trunks were all dyed the same shade of navy blue, but the material wouldn't hold the dye very long and they soon faded to a purplish color.


Especially the cowl. It was made of a stretch satin that Jan Kemp couldn't find in white. It was a berry color and never could hold the dye. I think Wally Wingert has one of them.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

"_He’s got cool, and savoir faire, in his cape and cowl and his grey underwear.
Who is the hero that we like best? Got to be the Batman, got to be Adam West_."


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Just watched the "surfing" episode on my excellent Blu Ray box set. Batman's left ear on his cowl is bent, after coming out of the ocean, I also think that a new cowl was made for Adam West in third season, looks a little different.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if the ears are black or blue? I have seen pictures where they look black but then some where it looks like it's just blue.

Joe


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Highlander242 said:


> Does anyone know if the ears are black or blue? I have seen pictures where they look black but then some where it looks like it's just blue.
> 
> Joe


Black. Definitely black.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> Black. Definitely black.


Thanks!

Joe


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome job.I would welcome any hints on brush painting as that will be my medium until for start up.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Highlander242 said:


> Does anyone know if the ears are black or blue? I have seen pictures where they look black but then some where it looks like it's just blue.
> 
> Joe


In the first season, the black on the ears extended below the actual ear pieces but still followed the pieces' chevron shape.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey guys' it's been way to long but here's a few quick phone pictures. I've just got to add the Batarang, paint the ears and finish the belt buckle and then tomorrow I'll take some better pictures with my camera. 

Here's two pictures with and without the phone flash.

Thanks for looking!

Joe


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice!!! Your in the final stretch!!
Steve


----------

